# Looking for a band or something



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm bored. Ottawa is a weird town for music. Lots of bar cover bands here. They all cover roughly the same tunes. I suppose you could say "that's what sells in this town". Too bad.

I had a line on an all-80's cover band and that seemed promising (Big Country, E&TB, DM, Duran Duran...that kind of 80's music). But after sending out a big setlist to learn they've fallen into the email and voicemail abyss.

WEEZY's Phish tribute was pretty cool. I'd like to try that. Anyone in the Ottawa area want to give that a go? What about a Radiohead tribute?

Or what about a cover band that doesn't play Jumpin' Jack Flash and Brown Eyed Girl?

Or an originals band that isn't trying to produce blatant radio rock?

Anyone?


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

I would love to - a cover band that covers lesser known but GOOD songs by well known bands OR a acoustic/electric blues band - BUT and this is a really BIG but - I am only 4 months into learning how to play a guitar. 
I am still training my fingers where they need to go for chords, etc.


Brian


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Shucks man. Call me in a couple of years? :smilie_flagge17:


----------

